# California King Snake (Hatchling) Prices



## Weird_Arachnid (Oct 29, 2007)

I was wondering, how much does California King Snake hatchlings go for?

In my area, they're hardly sold and when they are it runs for about a couple of hundreds... Though I've read online that they're cheap and stuff...

Anyway, can someone point me a direction of a trusted dealer of some sort? I was trying to get one from someone here on the boards, who was selling them for $20 a hatchling, but I have no idea what happened. The last I heard from him was him telling me the shipping cost, which was on the 25th of this month. Maybe I'm being impatient but I would like to get it before it gets REALLY cold.

Thank you.


----------



## arrowhd (Oct 29, 2007)

I would expect to pay around $30-$40 for a California kingsnake.  Prices will vary widely depending on size and coloration.  Make sure to ask any breeder what the snake is feeding on before purchasing.  This will give you an idea of how hard it will be to get your new friend to eat.

As far as purchasing, I would try to find someone local or go to a reptile expo in your area if possible.  This way you will be able to "hand" pick an animal.  Being able to visually inspect the animal and handle it will help to ensure you are purchasing a healthy pet.  I'm sure if you can't find them locally, someone on here can point you to a good breeder.  

This is a great choice for a pet snake.  Mine is 11 years old and one of my favorite pets.  Good luck.


----------



## mr.wilderness (Oct 29, 2007)

*shop around*

Make sure to ask around and check different sources if you can.  I was about to fork over like $170 for a subadult normal colored one at my local petstore, but then I was checking out this other pet place out in the stix that specialized in exotic stuff, and I bought a fully grown albino aberrant pattern for like $90!


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanx guys.

I'm really hoping to obtain one soon. Not asking for anything special about the snake, as long as its in good health and is able to be handled.

Thanx again


----------



## mr.wilderness (Oct 29, 2007)

Dont worry, kingsnakes are right up there with corns as far as availability and handling goes, though in my experience the baby kings seem to be more high strung than corns, but thats no big deal.


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 29, 2007)

I've seen regular banded cal kings in the classifieds for $20. Shows are also a great place to find amazing deals. ~ Rex


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Oct 29, 2007)

mr.wilderness said:


> Dont worry, kingsnakes are right up there with corns as far as availability and handling goes, though in my experience the baby kings seem to be more high strung than corns, but thats no big deal.


Yea, I've heard that baby kings are nippy when young. I don't mind. I was also thinking about getting a milk snake or a corn. My heart is set on the Cali. King even though they're not all that colorful compared to the others I've mentioned.


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Oct 29, 2007)

KingRex said:


> I've seen regular banded cal kings in the classifieds for $20. Shows are also a great place to find amazing deals. ~ Rex


Oh yes. I've seen them being sold by James H. I'm trying to get in contact with him, but it feels to me like hes ignoring me. I could be wrong, but who knows. I've emailed him and am not sure if they're going through, I even P.M.ed him today. Like I mentioned earlier, the last I've heard was the 25th. 

I really hope he gets back to me.

Thanx.


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2007)

Weird_Angel said:


> Oh yes. I've seen them being sold by James H. I'm trying to get in contact with him, but it feels to me like hes ignoring me. I could be wrong, but who knows. I've emailed him and am not sure if they're going through, I even P.M.ed him today. Like I mentioned earlier, the last I've heard was the 25th.
> 
> I really hope he gets back to me.
> 
> Thanx.


ive done business with him a few weeks ago, and it did seem to take a tad long,to get here, but not anything severe.. i gotta say, he came through and i was super pleased with him.
so be patient, i think he is a bit busy.


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Oct 29, 2007)

Ted said:


> ive done business with him a few weeks ago, and it did seem to take a tad long,to get here, but not anything severe.. i gotta say, he came through and i was super pleased with him.
> so be patient, i think he is a bit busy.


Thanks! I really needed to hear from someone who bought from him. Beautiful snake you have there, might I add.


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2007)

Weird_Angel said:


> Thanks! I really needed to hear from someone who bought from him. Beautiful snake you have there, might I add.


thanks!


 and you're welcome..i saw your thread and knew i should let you know.

i know what you are feeling..at first i was nervous.
just pleasantly et him know you're anxious to get one asap, with the weather, and all.
but i really am happy with my snake.
it came in clean/healthy/and happy.
and he was worried about it, and checked quickly to make sure it arrived safely.
keep at it, he has some good king snakes!


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Oct 29, 2007)

Ted said:


> thanks!
> 
> and you're welcome..i saw your thread and knew i should let you know.
> 
> ...


*nods*
Will do! 
I've been wanting one for so long. I can't freakin' wait.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 30, 2007)

I've got an awesome looking, tame sub adult female striped Cal King for sale for only $50.....I can get pics if you're interested.


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Oct 30, 2007)

DavidBeard said:


> I've got an awesome looking, tame sub adult female striped Cal King for sale for only $50.....I can get pics if you're interested.


As tempting as that sounds, I must (sadly) decline. Sorry. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## sweetmisery (Oct 31, 2007)

How much should 50/50 king snakes cost?


----------



## James H (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Ted, you are very correct I am really busy right now,  I am trying to be a full time student, full time worker, full time husband, and soon to be a father so responding to emails sometimes takes a little while.  We (weird angel and I) had a bit of email, completly on my end, problems there but were able to get everything worked out over the PM system on this forum.  Its working much better then my Yahoo account at this time. Darn Yahoo sorry angel


----------



## Ted (Nov 1, 2007)

James H said:


> Thanks for the kind words Ted, you are very correct I am really busy right now,  I am trying to be a full time student, full time worker, full time husband, and soon to be a father so responding to emails sometimes takes a little while.  We (weird angel and I) had a bit of email, completly on my end, problems there but were able to get everything worked out over the PM system on this forum.  Its working much better then my Yahoo account at this time. Darn Yahoo sorry angel


you're quite welcome.
i meant it, too.
my family and i are super happy with the snake, and it's spoiled rotten, eating three pinkies at a time, and full of energy..what a great specimen!

and my wifes yahoo account has had an up to three or more day arrival time  on stuff i sent her..its acting like crap, too.


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Nov 1, 2007)

James H said:


> Thanks for the kind words Ted, you are very correct I am really busy right now,  I am trying to be a full time student, full time worker, full time husband, and soon to be a father so responding to emails sometimes takes a little while.  We (weird angel and I) had a bit of email, completly on my end, problems there but were able to get everything worked out over the PM system on this forum.  Its working much better then my Yahoo account at this time. Darn Yahoo sorry angel


Oh no, no apology at all. I completely understand now that you are very very busy. Plus yahoo was being a douche on top of that. If anything *I* owe you an apology. Thank goodness for the PM system on this forum. 

Congrats on the soon to be father ^.^

P.S.
Can't wait to receive the hatchling.


----------



## arrowhd (Nov 1, 2007)

And they all lived happily there after.


----------

